# How much should I sell my plants for?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

So I'm trying to start a new project in this tank and thought about funding it by selling the plants that I currently have in here as I won't be using them. I want to sell them, but am not quite sure what they're actually worth and don't want to rip anyone off 

Any of you guys who are frequent visitors of the for sale/for trade forum mind helping me with this a bit?

Thanks in advance,

-B










From left to right, to the best of my ability is;
1. Hygro tiger with some ludwigia cuba around it
2. Rotala Indicia
3. Lindernia sp variegated
4. Ludwigia sp red
5. Limnophilia sessilifloria 
6. Some staurogyne sp porto velho in the bottom right corner
7. The carpet is Eleocharis Belem
8. And lastly, it's hard to see but there's a fair amount of Fissidens fontanus attached to some petrified wood peppered in there

Also, they're all for sale


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

My suggestion is to browse the FSoT posts and see what these species are going for lately and then either post them for sale for a similar price or a price of your choosing. Then let the generalities of supply and demand do the rest.

The plants look fantastic by the way. Makes me wish I had room for them myself.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

That's what I ended up doing. It actually took less time than I thought it would to get a good grip on the current going prices. Thanks for compliment too! Means a lot coming from a distinguished member such as yourself!


----------

